# Aux connected but not working.



## Daimyx3 (Sep 12, 2019)

So i purchased a used 2013 Cruze back in Jan. I can connect my Phone to the usb and it will say “ USB CONNECTED” and will charge but will not play music on the radio. same with the auxiliary it will read that the aux is connected but will not play the music. I’ve taken it to the dealer ship and they made sure that the ports are connected, but they have been giving me the run around. Any help on what it might be ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I have a 2014 Cruze and can choose to play music or charge something, not both. The work around is, purchase a cheap bluetooth dongle to plug into the aux port and charge your phone via the USB. Also make sure the volume on the phone and the player are at the appropriate levels as well as the stereo. Also make sure the selector is on the appropriate one, i.e. USB / Aux

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Daimyx3 (Sep 12, 2019)

Mine doesn’t have that feature


----------

